
A daily investigation of proactive and reactive helping at work - gravy
http://psycnet.apa.org/record/2018-43398-001
======
gravy
From article KEEP TO YOURSELF! DON’T OFFER CO-WORKERS HELP UNLESS ASKED:
[https://msutoday.msu.edu/news/2018/keep-to-yourself-dont-
off...](https://msutoday.msu.edu/news/2018/keep-to-yourself-dont-offer-co-
workers-help-unless-asked/)

